# Forge won't heat up



## SubVet10 (Feb 7, 2021)

I made this forge yesterday following a couple different tutorials on YT. We left it running for half an hour last night. The warmest it got was 990F. I had a piece of 2x2 angle iron in there and it hardly changed color. It went together so easily that I am bummed it isn't up to spec. For right now I just need it to get to 8-900C for tempering and heat treat. 

Do I need forced air? A second torch? Insulation?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 9, 2021)

Not familiar with forges. http://zoellerforge.com/firebrickforge.html
This guy seems to have it together. He has 1200 degree on record...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2021)

Is the burner hole mounted on the side instead of on top?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 9, 2021)

The one in the link is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2021)

More bricks on the outside to keep the heat in...





__





Make This: DIY Fire Brick Blowtorch Forge - ManMadeDIY






www.manmadediy.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 9, 2021)

That's what I am thinking. I was mainly just looking to see what was out there in real time instead of youtube for @SubVet10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The one in the link is.



That one has thicker bricks too. So it keeps the heat in better. The one Brandon is showing has thin bricks. So it definitely need insulation with thicker bricks on the outside....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 9, 2021)

I think the other thing is probably needs a little forced air with his set up. Not sure but I didnt see anywhere for oxygen to enter the forge chamber to feed his flame. The one in your link was a simple mapp torch where, I think, his is a bottle fed into a steel pipe.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 9, 2021)

I am great on research, not great on having time to use my research in a practical manner...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2021)

I wonder if thats why theres no door brick in front. To let air in...


2feathers Creative Making said:


> I am great on research, not great on having time to use my research in a practical manner...


Me too....lol

My buddy down the street has a forge like the one I posted. He hasnt used it in a while though. Jobs been keeping him busy traveling the states around...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aag562 (Mar 11, 2021)

If you combine all of the ideas you will get there with some experimenting you need some forced-air your flame need to come in at an angle on the side pointing towards the top you need more bricks and if you live in a cold area you should insulated also more you can keep the heat in there the better and I didn't see if the back was closed off the more you keep that thing close to better you are even having a door in the front while you're taught heating it up or even a brick to slide in front of it


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 11, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> I made this forge yesterday following a couple different tutorials on YT. We left it running for half an hour last night. The warmest it got was 990F. I had a piece of 2x2 angle iron in there and it hardly changed color. It went together so easily that I am bummed it isn't up to spec. For right now I just need it to get to 8-900C for tempering and heat treat.
> 
> Do I need forced air? A second torch? Insulation?
> 
> View attachment 202373


Have not seen any responses...to the other responses...

I was going to ask what kind of regulator are you using and torch tip. Harbor Freight claims 3,000 degree from one of their torch tips on a 20 pounder. 

Where is you gate control? Or were you using as an open end. Open end, double your chamber length and see how temps change. Add a gate / damper control. Ad another layer to the chamber box, repeating what had already been said...


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I think the main issue is the thinner bricks. Even though I copied from a YT vid. it is a 20# regulator, so maybe a 30# is needed. 
I have plenty of bricks to double the walls, and length so I will start there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Have not seen any responses...to the other responses...
> 
> I was going to ask what kind of regulator are you using and torch tip. Harbor Freight claims 3,000 degree from one of their torch tips on a 20 pounder.
> 
> Where is you gate control? Or were you using as an open end. Open end, double your chamber length and see how temps change. Add a gate / damper control. Ad another layer to the chamber box, repeating what had already been said...


The end is a 3/4 to 2 inch galvanized coupling. Gate & dampers: got it. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

